

Show HN: Easy to use CSS3 transition library - afshinmeh
http://usablica.github.io/lup/

======
antonwinter
kinda cool. whats the advantage over css timeline animations?

~~~
afshinmeh
Thanks! So you can bind callback functions, detect transition completing and
of course easy to maintenance.

------
aida_mirbadi
that was very usefull... thanks a lot...

